# where to stay in utah?



## jordan2734 (May 11, 2008)

Hey my family was looking to maybe going out to SLC in january if we can afford it, we found $250 roundtrip tickets from detroit, so thats not bad. We don't really care what resort we stay at out there because they all are a huge upgrade from what we have here. The big question is where to lodge at. It's four people and we would like a view, maybe like a ski in ski out or something because my dad can no longer ski so he is probably going to just chill in the room most the day and he would like to atleast have something nice to look at outside. He may try to monoski/handicap ski or whatever its called but we aren't sure yet, and in case he doesn't thats why he atleast wants a nice view. so what would be the cheapest/ best value place to stay near SLC?


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Ski in-out is not cheap no matter where it is....keep that in mind. SLC has a ton of options and most resorts are within an hours drive from pretty much anywhere... your options are plentiful my friend. Check out this website....

Ski Utah: The Greatest Snow on Earth - Home


----------



## jordan2734 (May 11, 2008)

yea i know ski in ski out isn't cheap, but I guess its more of a view of the mountains we want if that makes sense, and when I searched before I posted, I saw powder mountain and ogden thrown around a couple times, so I will look into those too.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

I will plug Powder every time! It's a great place but do a search and decide for yourself...I am biased.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

mpdsnowman said:


> I would think most of the resorts would have ski in /out. Does Brighton and Solitude have them??.
> 
> Im with Tenielle on powder mtn. Out of my whole Utah trip that area stuck well with me.


Solitude has over the last few years built up a small " euro" style village at the base so they have a bit of ski in ski out . Brighton has nothing .. at least not what hes looking for.. they have one small lodge with teeny rooms and a common room with a fire place tv etc... Brighton has had the approval for about 5 years to build a 200 room baselodge but hasnt really moved forward with those plans ... they just keep it really low key and simple there ... 


to the original poster ... if you want to go all out id suggest a home rental in park city if you wanna save a few bucks id say powder mtn ... p.c. is going to give you the full mtn town tourist experience where powder mtn will give you the hometown were gettin away as a family type feel


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Powder has ski in-out they are timeshare though....I think they may have a few you can rent w/out buying in though......sometimes it's hard to get one. If you go to pow-mow I would suggest staying on weekdays...easier to get in and you will have the mtn. to yourself. If you do end up going and can hang.... I try to shuttle backside at least once a week after work. My time on the mtn. is limited these days so if you can't keep up ...I will wait on you for 1 run...then I will take you to the night skiing lift and ditch you.....just a warning. Oh and you must be at least 18yrs of age....I will ID you.....


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

If you plan to hit up a variety of Mountains in Utah...The canyons, solitude, powder mountain, etc.....Is staying in Salt Lake City too far of a drive to get to those mountains? And if so, what is the next closest (cheapest) town to stay in? Im actually looking to take advantage of Southwest's 72 hour sale for the roundtrip airfare....


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> If you plan to hit up a variety of Mountains in Utah...The canyons, solitude, powder mountain, etc.....Is staying in Salt Lake City too far of a drive to get to those mountains? And if so, what is the next closest (cheapest) town to stay in? Im actually looking to take advantage of Southwest's 72 hour sale for the roundtrip airfare....


Oh girl.....we have to hook up!!!!! No, SLC will be your most central spot....to get to Powder(which is prob the furthest from SLC) it would take you tops hour and a half.....they have a way better night life in SLC and I would totally meet up with you for drinks too! Hell I might even call in dead to work so I can join you!


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

Last year I found a new Hotel in Ogden UT called the "Value Place." I was able to walk-in for $199 for the week. It was about 25 min away from the mountain but worked out perfect. I dont know if they are still at that rate but its worth checking out if you are headed out that way.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

I stayed in SLC last year and hit Brighton, Snowbird and PowMow. There are a few places up north and lodging in Odgen is dirt cheap, with SLC already being cheap compared to CA prices. 

Also, the SnowBus runs from a few places in and round SLC and drops you off at any of the big 4 resorts. Worth it, IMO.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Luke112 said:


> Last year I found a new Hotel in Ogden UT called the "Value Place." I was able to walk-in for $199 for the week. It was about 25 min away from the mountain but worked out perfect. I dont know if they are still at that rate but its worth checking out if you are headed out that way.


You are a brave, brave man.......anything located in Ogdawana called "Value Place" could give you more living organisms then you came with....


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

CaptTenielle said:


> You are a brave, brave man.......anything located in Ogdawana called "Value Place" could give you more living organisms then you came with....


No, no. I stopped in and it was brand new and very clean. I did have my reservations when I saw the sign rate but after a tour I was sold. Granted it was no Hilton but those looking for an economical stay, this is a perfect fit.


----------



## jordan2734 (May 11, 2008)

I'll have to make it to powder mountain someday, but I guess my parents want to go to snowbird, but I won't complain, its still Utah. They found a deal that includes everything accept lift tickets. Any suggestions where I could get discounted lift tickets?


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

plenty of spots here in town for discount tix ... and also check the birds site lots of resorts will give discounts for things like ski 5 out of 7 days and that sort of thing...

ill look around town cause discounts vary from place to place .....


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

I just booked a trip to Utah....from Jan 9th to Jan 15th...check out frontier airlines, they are dirt cheap and have some really good reviews...

I cant freakin wait...

Anyway, does anyone know any good hotels (like name specific) to stay that are not too far from the mountains, but are realllllllly really cheap?

Or also any good cheap rent a 'truck' place? 

Let me know...thanks!!


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

if your are looking for solitude brighton or snowbird let me suggest the super 8 on this link ... its #3.. if you look on the map its a straight shot to brighton and the bird. it sits on the ski bus line which could save you the cost of car rental. this is also a great area with fast food, sit down and even an ok micro brew all within a block...



Super 8 Hotels


----------



## jordan2734 (May 11, 2008)

I was looking at snowbirds trail map and It looks like its mostly advanced stuff. Does it have a lot of good green/blue intermediate terrain too? because I'm still a little new (my 3rd season) and I would say I am intermediate. I don't know if I would be able to handle their black diamonds or not because, at boyne highlands (michigan) I can ride anything, but I know its a whole different world out west, and I don't know what to expect the black diamonds at snowbird to be like. So i guess my question would be are the black diamonds out west, snowbird in particular, too much for an "intermediate rider", and if anyone has been to boyne highlands can they explain how much harder the black diamonds are at snowbird?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Plenty of blue runs at Snowbird...


----------



## jordan2734 (May 11, 2008)

okay well i guess my dad just found a decent deal at steamboat and so he booked it. I'm stoked because It will be my first "real mountain" experience on a snowboard (I skied breck and winter park when I was little). Anything I should know about steamboat? any favorite runs there> and do they get a lot of powder around jan. 13-17, which is when I will be there? also how busy is steamboat, I didn't think it was very crowded because it was farther from the airport then some of the other resorts but I don,t know.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

may wanna start a steamboat thread ( or do a search first ) as the Co. folks wont look in here since its titled utah ... title it " my dad fucked up and were goin to steamboat instead" ... kidding just kidding ... have a great trip!


----------



## jordan2734 (May 11, 2008)

burritosandsnow said:


> may wanna start a steamboat thread ( or do a search first ) as the Co. folks wont look in here since its titled utah ... title it " my dad fucked up and were goin to steamboat instead" ... kidding just kidding ... have a great trip!


haha yea my dad couldn't make up his mind, but I didn't care cus I figured anywhere in colorado/utah would be amazing. and I did search and read a lot of different threads. Good point a new thread would make more sense, I thought about it while I was writing the comment but didn't do it.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You'll like Steamboat. The mountain isn't the gnarliest (not even close) or steepest in the west, but it's nice. It's one of the top five ski towns in the US without a doubt. Way better than Park City (sorry Utah guys), Summit County, Vail, or Tahoe, scene wise. It just oozes winter sports soul. Since it's a destination resort vs and area that can see a lot of day trip activity. Great powder riding at Steamboat too. If it's dumping, the aspen tree riding is just a blast. Lot's of other pow spots too.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

burritosandsnow said:


> may wanna start a steamboat thread ( or do a search first ) as the Co. folks wont look in here since its titled utah ... title it " my dad fucked up and were goin to steamboat instead" ... kidding just kidding ... have a great trip!


lol good work!


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

Stay in Park City. We rented a condo on the mountain for $130 a night and you have a ton of options. Make it to Snowbird too. Best Mountian on the Continent!


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

jordan2734 said:


> okay well i guess my dad just found a decent deal at steamboat and so he booked it. I'm stoked because It will be my first "real mountain" experience on a snowboard (I skied breck and winter park when I was little). Anything I should know about steamboat? any favorite runs there> and do they get a lot of powder around jan. 13-17, which is when I will be there? also how busy is steamboat, I didn't think it was very crowded because it was farther from the airport then some of the other resorts but I don,t know.


Anything I should know about steamboat? any favorite runs there>

Known for there tree runs! Unreal. Also hit the trails be the observation tower!


----------



## jordan2734 (May 11, 2008)

mpdsnowman said:


> I loved it there, thats a cool place. It blows my mind how many texans go to steamboat.


haha, since when do texans ski . but yea its gonna be great, I REALLY would love to get a great pow day while I'm there, as I have heard steamboat does get more powder than most other colorado mountains, but I'll just have to wait and see. thanks for all the input, oh and ruckin69, I'll remember to check out those trails by the observation tower.


----------

